

Ask HN: What do you look for in an intern? - tylermac

I'm currently a sophomore computer science student and am in the process of looking for internships for summer '12. I'm wondering what it is that big companies/startups look for in an intern. I'm extremely passionate about comp sci and would really love to spend next summer doing what I love.
I have some of the necessities for standing out (extra curricular activities and projects, leadership, etc.). Just looking for some insight.<p>Thanks!<p>Tyler
======
afdssfda
Has confidence, but not over-confident. Obviously knowledgeable about the work
to be done, but not vaunting.

Someone that looks like they could potentially handle tasks on their own, be a
good apprentice, and that you won't have to spend time arguing with to get
them to do something simple.

Basically an intern should be a humble worker that gets the job done.

Interns come to work the first day feeling like they will be valued and a part
of the team, but are hired because they are seen as cheap labor by the
employer, and once they get there are usually not treated as a "real"
employee. So they need to get work done, but in a way that doesn't rock the
boat.

~~~
tjr
I would like to suggest for those in position to hire interns: either give
them something to do, or blatantly tell them that you have nothing for them to
do. And if there's nothing for them to do, make it clear that their job is now
to study or tinker on their own projects until there is something to do.

I worked a semester as an intern at a big technology company, and was
constantly pleading with people to give me something to do. They usually
didn't, so I ended up just reading books or writing toy programs. And then
management got mad at me for not doing any real work, so I went back to
everyone I could find pleading for work. And so the cycle went. I hated it,
and the most notable thing I learned was that I did not want to work for that
company ever again.

~~~
afdssfda
This isn't just a problem for interns. Some jobs are just like that. They
won't lay out what you need to do. It can be frustrating, but it is also an
opportunity to learn either to function under frustration and duress or how
you react to that. Learning about yourself otherwise may not happen until much
later in life (i.e. midlife crisis). However, a smarter thing to do is to get
a job that is more well-suited. Life is short.

~~~
tjr
I guess I've been fortunate to have had jobs with actual tasks to get done
since then, and mis-attributed the awkward situation to the realm of
internships. I stand corrected.

